

How to Transform an Under Performing Culture (KUMC) - mcx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jImREteHF8Q

======
mcx
Can skip to 11:41 if you are not interested in the background of the
University of Kansas Hospital:
[http://youtu.be/jImREteHF8Q?t=11m41s](http://youtu.be/jImREteHF8Q?t=11m41s)

